# new to handguns, not sure which to buy.



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello all, im new to handguns and im going to get my ccw license in september, so ive been shopping around for some handguns and im not sure which to buy. I want a gun:

1. That's smaller so I can carry it comfortably and not have problems with it printing on my shirt/pants.

2. Ammo is cheap, I plan on shooting it A LOT and don't want to spend a fortune on ammo every week.

3. Has a decent size grip, I dont like holding a gun and having my pinky and right ring finger hanging off. If I can get a small gun and it has a mag extension to make it more comfortable i'd be ok with this.

Here are the guns i've been thinking about:

1. North american arms mini revolver .22 (small in size, super cheap ammo, and with the fold up holster it gives you a good size grip. Im just not sure if a .22 is good for protection, but at the same time I wouldnt want to get shot with one.

2. Smith and Wesson bodyguard 380, has a built in laser (cool touch but I won't be able to turn it on if someone attacks me, but would be fun at the range nonetheless) 

This will be used to conceal carry and to use at the range, I don't mind buying a used gun and I want to buy something of great quality and reliability, I dont really have a price range but don't want to drop a ton of money on it. Im probably looking to spend $500 and under.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow. Thats asking a lot. 1st. Your right .22 rimfire is cheap and not an ideal man stopper. Many say nothing smaller than a 38 special, but in my own opinion a 380 with good S.D. ammo is still good. However you might want to lean to the 9m/m in that it is a decent man stopper and a bit less in ammo cost. (at lest in my area 9 is cheaper) One good option for cheaper shooting and still good for defense might me the EAA Witness combo with the 22 rimfire as well as 9 m/m comes with barrel, slide, and mag for each cal. allowing for practice and carry. It is however not a compact so will be harder for ccw carry. If you would consider it a revolver might be a good starting place. A 38 spl. of 357 mag. with a 3 inch barrel will be more for practice ammo but easier to hide. Talk to your instructor, ask questions about how and what to use, find out if you instructor can suggest any reading for a better understanding of the what, whys, and hows of carrying a gun, then get as many different guns in your hands as you can. A range that has gun rental is a good thing. Cost some money but lets you find out if you like a gun before dropping a wad and not like it. See what feels best to you. Then you can make a hopefully informed choice. Oh and remember advice is worth exactly what you paid for it. You have to make the final decision.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, your #2 option should be out because 380 is not cheap ammo to burn at the range. It sounds like you want a range/carry gun in which you will be shooting alot at the range. #1 should be out because 22LR is not a good CCW option in my opinion. How much have you shot before? Semi's or revolvers? A good small 9mm or a S&W J frame would be good options for concealed, but for alot of range work even the micro 9's may not be pleasurable to shoot every weekend in long sessions and many of less quality will have a likelyhood of falling apart on you. If it were me I'd go with a subcompact or compact 9mm from either Glock, Beretta, S&W, Sig, Springfield, H&K, Walther, Ruger and perhaps Taurus. I own the beretta sub and compact. Both conceal well and I can shoot them all day at the range with 400 to 500 rounds a session the norm. Very comfortable to shoot and carry, the others I have mentioned are fine as well. It will come down to your personel preferences at the end. Just don't jump into something that you'll discover isn't what you want or what the pistol wants after a long day of shooting at the range. Just my 2 cents grasshopper.


----------



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok, so im probably going with a 9mm now, since 22 might not be enough (Or could I use cheaper ammo for the range and different ammo with more stopping power when i'm carrying? But I wouldn't want to risk it if that werent a good idea, thoughts?), and 380 could cost a lot for range practice. What about the s&w model sw9ve pistol? I might have to compromise on the smaller grip, I think id rather have an easier to conceal gun than something super comfortable and hard to hide. But I definitely want a good balance between the two.


What thoughts do you guys have on the:

1. sw9ve's 

2. Home Defense Kit SD9 Pistol?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Option 2 is the best BUT

like others have said, .380 isn't good to shoot for targets as they are expensive and you are way better off in terms of reliability and cheap ammo if you go with 9mm. Glock 26 my suggestion


----------



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Option 2 is the best BUT
> 
> like others have said, .380 isn't good to shoot for targets as they are expensive and you are way better off in terms of reliability and cheap ammo if you go with 9mm. Glock 26 my suggestion


But the sd9 is a 9mm?


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

ditto on glock 26 all around. 22 just doesn't have the power even in magnum. bodyguard 380 is the worse gun i ever owned, bought it one day, shot the next and sold it the next. has a long hard trigger pull and ridiculous reset and the buttons on the laser did'nt work very well.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

traksta15 said:


> Ok, so im probably going with a 9mm now, since 22 might not be enough (Or could I use cheaper ammo for the range and different ammo with more stopping power when i'm carrying? But I wouldn't want to risk it if that werent a good idea, thoughts?), and 380 could cost a lot for range practice. What about the s&w model sw9ve pistol? I might have to compromise on the smaller grip, I think id rather have an easier to conceal gun than something super comfortable and hard to hide. But I definitely want a good balance between the two.
> 
> What thoughts do you guys have on the:
> 
> ...


#2 is the better option for a range gun, but, it's a fullsize pistol thats not ideal for CCW. Sounds like you like S&W and are on a budget. If I were you I'd save a little and get the Smith & Wesson Compact MP Pistol, Semi-Automatic, Double Action, 9 MM, 3.5 Inch Barrel, Black Finish, 12 Round Capacity. You can get them for about $479.00 or so. I believe this would be an excellent option if you wish to stick with S&W. In any case your getting into the realm of personnel preference and feel as opposed to anything else. Your on the right track grasshopper, and soon you may be able to snatch pebble from hand.


----------



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

denner said:


> #2 is the better option for a range gun, but, it's a fullsize pistol thats not ideal for CCW. Sounds like you like S&W and are on a budget. If I were you I'd save a little and get the Smith & Wesson Compact MP Pistol, Semi-Automatic, Double Action, 9 MM, 3.5 Inch Barrel, Black Finish, 12 Round Capacity. You can get them for about $479.00 or so. I believe this would be an excellent option if you wish to stick with S&W. In any case your getting into the realm of personnel preference as opposed to anything else. Your on the right track grasshopper, and soon you may be able to snatch pebble from hand.


What's the model number on it? Im on their website and there seems to be a couple that fit that description/


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a BG380 for daily carry and it's very accurate, I don't use the cat toy at all.


----------



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

ozzy said:


> I have a BG380 for daily carry and it's very accurate, I don't use the cat toy at all.


Lol, it took me a minute to get that. I dont think id use it if someone were attacking me, if it were day time I feel confident i could put at least 1 shot in them, and if it were night i'd rather have a flashlight on my gun. But it would be cool at the range I guess.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Smith & Wesson M&P Pistol - TheGunSource

Product ID: 68189
UPC: 022188092547
MFG ID: 109254

Here is one place that I've shopped before, very good customer service, looks like it's on back order for right now. May want to try Buds gunshop as well if you can't get a good price locally. Some models have the thumb safety, but, I'd make sure it's the one with the 13 round mag capacity If I weren't living in one of the restrictive states.


----------



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

10.5 trigger pull? Isn't that really high?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, the model I sent you from Gunsource is evidently the MA complient with a 10.5 trigger pull. They make them in 6.5 trigger pull generally, just have to make sure which model is which as there are so many different configurations for this pistol, mag safety, no mag safety, manual safety, no manual safety, internal lock, no internal lock, MA complient, MD complient, Cal complient and different weight trigger pulls. As you notice on the S&W website the many different model configurations for this pistol. Heres a U-tube review comparing it to a Glock.



 I'm a Beretta guy so the S&W MP different model configurations are a learning experience for me as well.


----------



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh ok lol, my bad. Im still leaning towards s&w, but now im reading up on sig sauer and walthers. Any insight on these for a 9mm?


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

traksta, 
It is tough to know what will be a perfect fit for you. I would make a short list of handguns, and call a local range to see if they rent the guns you are interested in purchasing. If they don't have all the guns you want, go ahead and rent what you can, and then go to a large handgun dealer or gun show and try them out there. (dry fire them, hold them in your hand, understand how they operate, use the safety, eject the mag, etc.).

That is the best you can hope for, but even then you are likely to use the gun for a while and then realize there is something that doesn't fit quite right, and will want to get a gun that provides a better fit. And, by "fit" I don't just mean how it fits your hand, but trigger action, type of operation, using the safety, using the mag release, manually using the slide, weight, sights, holstering, etc. 

How you plan to carry is also another major factor: pocket carry, IWB carry, OWB carry, etc. I learned that the holstering can be just as important as the gun itself when it comes to actually carrying the firearm. 

My favorite carry combination is a Kahr PM9 with a NextHolster Guardian leather holster. I use it IWB, but the holster can be flipped to OWB. The Kahr is a little bit fussy about the ammo and the chambering method. But it is small, lightweight, accurate, reliable (once you understand how to properly operate it), and easy to operate. (Never use reloaded ammo in this one...I speak from experience). I also have a Desantis pocket holster that I can use in pants with larger pockets. Also, look at the cheaper Kahr CM9. 

I own a Bodyguard 380 and I like to carry it when I can't use a holster...it is my pocket-carry. Or it is easy to just put in the pocket when I am running down to the minimarket. Or, it is easy to keep in a concealed location in my vehicle. I love the Bodyguard, but it is not a gun I shoot at the range a lot. It is small and narrow and will make your hand sore if you shoot it a lot at the range. I shoot it to make sure it is still working good and make sure I can use it if needed. The same goes for the Ruger LCP in this category. 

For the 380 Concealed Carry, I think the Bersa Thunder380CC is the best there is: Lightweight, thin, 8+1 rounds, accurate, GREAT triggers, great safety features and good looking gun. The Walther PPK/S is another, but a bit heavier and not as great a trigger. If you shop around, you can get 380 ammo at cheap prices. I get USAammo FMJ for about 24 cents a round. 9mm runs about 19 cents for brass and cheaper for steel cased ammo. 

For 9mm concealed carry that you can learn with I recommend a SA/DA handgun that is relatively thin and lightweight. A DA/SA or DAO-second strike gun will allow you to practice dry fire just by pulling the trigger...no cocking or racking needed. I recommend doing a lot of dry fire exercise to get your muscles built up and steady-aim practice. Based on a variety of factors, these are my personal recommendations:

9mm DA/SA TYPES
Cz 2075BD or Poly: DA/SA, High quality gun, comfortable to shoot, accurate, at 25oz it is easy enough to carry. Poly's don't have decocker, but more affordable. 
Beretta PX4 Subcompact: Great DA/SA gun, high quality, accurate, 26oz. 
Bersa UC 9mm: Great trigger plus same comments as Beretta. 
Taurus Millenium Pro 9mm: Lightweight at 21oz, good basic gun. Taurus auto owners seem to have more problems with Taurus auto guns...no experience myself.
SigSauer SP2022-9-B: Heavy gun at 30oz, Longer gun at 7.3in, but a great DA/SA gun and Sig quality for under $400. It is a little on the big/heavy for CC.
Cz 75 Compact: Heavy gun at 32oz, longer gun at 7in, but a great DA/SA gun and Cz accuracy and handling.
Ruger 95DC: Inexpensive, reliable DA/SA handgun with decocker instead of safety. Too big and heavy for CC, but good to learn on.

DAO TYPES
Kel-Tec PF9 or P11: DAO with dry fire. Good basic pistols and inexpensive.
SigSauer P250 Subcompact: DAO, high quality gun. 
Beretta PX4 Subcompact Constant: DAO trigger version.

What's not on my list and why:
Ruger LC9: Great gun, but can't dry fire just by pulling the trigger...have to rack the slide.
Glocks: Striker-fired, so can't dry fire without racking slide.
Sig P290: can't dry fire...have to rack the slide, and expensive.
Springfield XD/XDM: Striker fired and don't care for grip safeties.
S&W M&P: Striker-fired so can't dry fire without racking slide. But, of all the striker fired guns, I like the M&P's the best. (Other than the Kahr's, of course.)

Good luck with your shopping and your decision. If you are really serious about carrying a 9mm, start with a Kel-Tek. If you are okay with the 380, I would get the Bersa Thunder380CC. If you can afford the ammo, I would just go for the Bersa as your first CC handgun. 

Whatever you do, getting a CC permit does not provide you the training and judgement you need to use the firearm in a given situation. Get lots of training on how to react to various situations to ensure you will be able to react responsibly. This also protects you from potential legal liability.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Glock 26 is not a bad idea, although if you're going to shoot a lot, I'd look at a Glock 19. You'll still have carry options, in a really nice all round package.


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I carry the G26 with long pants, and NNA mini .22 mag with shorts. Some say the mini mag is not enough. That said, close up it's a devastating bullet, and most altercations are close up. I once sold the G26, but I missed it so much I bought another one, it is a great accurate little shooter.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good advice from cclaxton and the two posts that follow. I'm going to be a little redundant and I'll try to be breif in my recommendations.

If you are new and inexperienced with shooting, then you should take an NRA Handgun Safety Class before you do anything else. You'll probably need to have the class to get your CCW permit. Plus, in addition to safety and gun law, the class content will discuss calibers and operation / pros & cons of revolvers vs semi autos. This is all great info to consider in your gun search.

In terms of choosing a gun -- definitely shoot as many different guns as you can BEFORE you make a decision. Try to find a range that rents them. Find the right feel, size, etc... and research them here and elsewhere to get opinions on reliability, etc... I'd also recommend checking out YouTube videos for gun reviews and disassembly / cleaning so you know what you're getting into.

In terms of an affordable caliber with acceptable stopping power, I think the 9mm is a reasonable place to be but others will disagree. I would definitely not go smaller than 9mm. Another option is to purchase a high caliber gun, such as .357 or 45ACP for defensive and carry purposes, and get a second gun of similar size / feel for inexpensive range practice in 22LR or even 9mm. The recoil won't be the same between the guns, but you can still practice site alignment, shooting fundamentals, and have fun without going broke. Some guns also have conversion kits that allow you to shoot 22lr in addition to the large caliber the gun was designed for. Sometimes these kits can cost as much as a second gun.

Lastly, in terms of your shooting budget, don't forget holster, cleaning supplies, and possibly a gun safe. This stuff can add up.


----------



## DoctorBob (Aug 15, 2011)

You know, this is such a personal decision that you really will have to decide for yourself but some of the advice above is really good.
I have a BG 380, and a Glock 19 and 26 as well as a kahr PM9. I like them all in their own way but the one that I shoot the most and carry whenever I can is the G19.

OMG, I just LOVE my Glock 19. Right out of the box, it has been 100% reliable. Easy to clean, accurate, great to carry, good capacity of 16 rounds AND you can customize the daylights out of it. sights, trigger, slide release, mag release, etc. You can truly make this YOUR gun. You'll never want to leave it home. Just don't tell your wife any of this or she will be jealous.

The G26 is a little smaller than the G19 but not much. I have a crimson trace laser guard on it (that also fits the G19) so I can't use it for IDPA. If I could have only one gun, it would be the G19.

The BG 380 is now working fine, it took two trips to the mother ship to get it that way. It is fun and SO easy to carry that you can take it wherever you go fits inside a tuxedo or a pair of running shorts with a Remora holster. I can even wwear it inside my sock with the Remora.

Now, one really important piece of advice.* SHOOT THE GUN BEFORE YOU BUY IT*. You may not like the BG trigger or theshort grip on the G26 or the size of the grip on the G19 or whatever. Go to a gun range that has some of what you are thinking of buying and try that model out. (then buy the G19).


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Buy two hand guns. Ruger semi auto 22 for the range and a 9mm for conceal. If you plan to do a lot of range shooting even s 9mm at 25 cents each can get expensive and the savings shooting 22 at the range will pay for the second hand gun in no time. Yes you will want to practice with the 9mm but you can only shoot so many 9mm from s true conceal before you will feel it. Glock 26 is too big to pocket conceal. You need to look at single stack semi auto if you want concealment. Good luck. Russ


----------



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok guys, I _MAY _ have figured out what I want to do. Im going to get a 9mm for cc (looking at the ruger Lc9), and then get a .22 for range use. thoughts on this gun?


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Browning Buckmark.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

You need to try on a gun. I shot a Lc9. What I did not like was the safety. It is very difficult to flip. The LC9 is not the smallest 9 mm. I purchased the Kahr CM9. It cost me 399 and is is basically the higher priced pm9 by Kahr. It has a 200 round break-in. Beretta is coming out with a pocket carry 9mm in Oct. Russ


----------



## sharpshooter (Jan 26, 2011)

Most shooting ranges rent guns, you might wanna try that first.
I have the new Springfield XDM 3.8 9mm. It comes with everything you need in the case. Has 2 clips, a short one for carry and a bigger one that extends the grip as well. Shoots great too


----------



## DoctorBob (Aug 15, 2011)

traksta15 said:


> Ok guys, I _MAY _ have figured out what I want to do. Im going to get a 9mm for cc (looking at the ruger Lc9), and then get a .22 for range use. thoughts on this gun?


I got my wife an ISSC M22; it is desigened to look like a Glock 19 and it is a super .22 cal semi auto and fun to shoot. It is also inexpensive and easy to clean. I have a Beretta Neos with a red dot sight that I also use on the range. The M22 has the advantage that I can use it during steel shoots and bowling pin shoots and draw from the holster like a G19 but at 20% of the cost for ammo. Take a look at the M22 from ISSC and try one if you can. BE SURE TO SHOOT THE LC9 BEFORE YOU BUY IT. I didn't like the trigger and the recoil.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Can't easily dry-fiure the LC9. I recommend one of the Kel-Tec's....you put snap caps in and dry fire for aim and exercise. Although heat lots of good reports on the LC9...no complaints. Other thing is limited number of rounds.

Good Luck and be safe and get plenty of training.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

22- i have just gone thru an intensive research and my choice is the 22/45 5.5" bull barrel - all other rugers are the same mechanism just different styles - this is a proven gun and millions have been sold - i just didn't like the way to dissasemble the browning buckmark series - 
i sugest review the videos on utube before you buy
for 9mm - this is the best choice for CCW - my choices are the kahr CM9 and keltec PF9 - these are the two that are the smallest - everything is a bit bigger - (my two local gun shops don't like the kimber solo) that is if you want to have a pocket pistol - if not a pocket pistol then the field is WIDE open - if you want it on your hip then go fondle all of the guns and see what feels best to your hand


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

traksta15 said:


> Ok guys, I _MAY _ have figured out what I want to do. Im going to get a 9mm for cc (looking at the ruger Lc9), and then get a .22 for range use. thoughts on this gun?


I don't like that idea for a newby to CC. Id buy a higher quality or should I say a more comfortable shooting 9mm and leave it at that. What happened to the S&W MP Compact, your sure stepping down, but irregardless you should put alot of time in at the range with the gun you will be carrying and especially if your new. You are not ready to snatch pebble from hand Grasshopper. I don't know your frame size but a S&W MP Compact, Glock 19, Beretta PX4 Compact, or subcompact, XD Sub or something along those lines is very concealable and a darn pleasure to shoot and shoot well; espescially for those starting out, with the G19, S&W MP Compact and PX4 compact being excellent choices. Small guns are harder to shoot even for people that have been shooting awhile.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

denner is right with the small guns or mouse guns being hard to shot, the triggers usually have a very heavy pull on them. imo get the m&p or the glock both are great guns and have nice triggers on them. i have both. to make sure the m&p has the 6.5 trigger pull go to smiths website and look at them, the ones that have 6.5 will say so. then take the sku number and thats the one you order.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

traksta15 said:


> Ok guys, I _MAY _ have figured out what I want to do. Im going to get a 9mm for cc (looking at the ruger Lc9), and then get a .22 for range use. thoughts on this gun?


I support the decision of a 22LR for inexpensive range practice and fun, and a higher caliber gun for protection / carry. That is the same path I took starting late last year and I've been happy with that choice.

Regarding specific gun choices and selection; I think you're moving too fast by putting options out there already. If you haven't handled, shot, or studied handguns/handgun law -- then how can you make a good decision? Again I highly recommend taking the NRA Handgun Safety Course first. Second, I recommend you shoot as many different guns as you can. THEN put together a short list and research / seek advice. If you buy a gun before following these steps, I think it's highly likely that you will regret or at least second guess your purchases. AND, you run the risk of a safety or legal issue.

I hate to be a kill joy, because it's a lot more fun to just jump in and try stuff. But with guns, there's a lot at stake so it's a good idea to take things in the proper order.


----------

